# Hycosy



## ellieh17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi 
How much time off work will I need for a HyCoSy?

Thanks 

Ellie


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

U won't need anytime at all , it is nothing more than an internal scan xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

None at all, very much like a smear test with a scan at the same time.  Possible slight period pains after but ok to go straight back to work after


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

As above for most women. 
I wasn't one of them! My blood pressure plummeted, vomited. I was lucky to have someone with me!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

It is usually suggested you have someone with you who can take you home and help you if you feel faint/sick. I was glad I did have someone with me - even though I didn't have a particular reaction. Just felt a bit spaced out and emotional so glad I had the whole afternoon off.


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

Agree - no time off needed. We were advised to take a couple of paracetamol beforehand. It's more invasive than an internal scan though, can cause a bit of cramping.  In my case the procedure failed as the consultant couldn't get the tube past my cervix, so it was a bit painful during the time, but fine as soon as he stopped! Having someone with you for support isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

I found it painful and cried, it's quick though. Personally, I took the day off. It is invasive, it hurt and despite the all clear, I though it was good to have some processing time after and treat myself. Xx


----------

